# Got a new male



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

picked up a new male at petco the other day. He was so intresting looking I had to get him. He's a lovely turquoise color with piebald. A plakat with a "heart tail" (DT) Both lobes are even but he rarely fully extends the top lobe . 

I beleive a CT somewhere in there as well mostly seen on the dorsal & anal fins but you can see little "combs" on the tail a bit as well. 

very hard to get a pic of this guy never sits still. A coward that runs away when he even sees his own reflection  Very hard to see the combs on his tail in the pics but they are there.








with out flash







with flash he looks lime green almost lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's cool how the color of his head is independent from that of the body!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wonder if his tail will split because he almost looks like a young doubletail, except the tail is not separated.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

He is a Double tail the ones that are not split all the way are called heart tail most people cull them but others breed for the trait & call it a heart tale but I think he has a Crown tail gene as well.

Yes I love how his head looks sort of stuck on the body lol that's piebald (marble pattern)


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Our newest betta looks similar to him.. with the piebald characteristics. But there are some patches on his body as well as his face.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I've seen quite a few nice marble & piebalds lately I like them but I thought they were uggly until recently


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I was thinking he looked young and may grow those fins out some more. Too much Dorsal and anal fin to me to be a Plakat. He might grow into a DTCT in another month. I have a couple hundred growing out myself right now. A cross between a Gold DTHM with Red in the fins and a Copper Halfsun female.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

DT gene is linked to an elongated dorsal even in plakats check out the dorsals on these guys

















just pulled these off the net not mine


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

A true Piebalds head is a flesh color with no marbling. 

Piebald-Piebalds are bettas that have flesh colored heads. Usually, the pigment doesn't appear until you pass the head area. (Sometimes piebald change in color.You won't REALLY know they are true piebald until they're at least 5 to 9 months old.

If it were in my stock I would consider yours a DT marble.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

SilverThorn said:


> DT gene is linked to an elongated dorsal even in plakats


When I said too much dorsal and anal fins I meant length from body to the ray ends not the length from the front of the fins to the back. I have DT in several strains and have extended dorsals in some of my single tailed Bettas. I also have DT Plakats, DT Crowntails as well as Halfmoon. I just thought the top and bottom looked a little long for a Plakat. Here's the largest of what started as a spawn of 619 and the father:


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

PRETTY fish chard love the second one


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't tell between the two pictures. One looks Metallic Green and the other he looks Copper. Either way he's a good looking fish whether he stays PK or grows into a Longer finned DT. I have both Pied Cambodians and Blue Marbles and I wouldn't be without either of them.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

looks like he is staying PK his head has turned a bit darker & more of a marble pattern now still looks like a double tail (heart tale) PK with a CT gene thrown in he just has really long rays on that dorsal & anal fin ^_^ but is dose give him an interesting look.


----------

